# Picked up a Unicorn on Saturday night



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Backstory: I was out of my normal zone due to an airport ride, trying to work my way back towards home when I caught an XL request about 12 mins away. Decided to go for it... dude calls me half way, tells me no problem on time, see you in a few --- then cancels when I am literally around the corner. FML. So I'm sitting on the side of the road, hot. Decide to switch profiles so I can get X requests, hoping something will get me headed in the right direction when the request comes in from a couple mins away... I go for it. 

Pull up to a hipster bar.. my group is on the patio, bro-hugging it out and saying goodbye to their buddies for a little too long, but whatever. They get in the car, very friendly, one sober lady is clearly in charge. They ask me where can they get food at this hour (after 1a), I have no idea.. they quickly decide on Taco Bell. She asks me if it's okay to stop.. I glance at the destination, realize it's about 10mins towards my house and figure what the hell, sure we can stop. 

Conversation is going well in the ride, one couple from out of town, one couple lives at the destination. Ask me a few standard Uber questions, then get to talking about their friends new business. 

We make it to the Taco Bell near their house, hit the drive-thru. They proceed to order the entire restaurant. $46 (that's not a typo) worth of terrible food. At the end, lady in charge asks me what I like at Taco Bell... I go with the standby, double-decker w/ no lettuce. She quickly orders 2 for me - natch. 

I'm feeling good about the tacos, at least they thought of me. We get back to their place, it takes a minute to get everyone out of the car. Out of town guy is up front with me, out of town girl in way back of van. 

I see out of town guy fumbling with cash up front, think to myself.. cool, tip coming. I get out, help his lady out of the back seat, do a scan, make sure they have everything, etc. She hands me two $5 bills on the way up the driveway - I say, thanks, appreciate it. Feeling pretty good... wish everyone a good night, blah blah. Get back in the car, what do I see in my cup-holder?? A $20 bill! Boom!

I decided that my night wouldn't get any better from there, it was late, I was part way home.. bailed out and felt good about myself when I stopped to buy beer with the tip money on the way home. 


TL;DR Cliffs: ******** cancels, switch to X fares in desperation, pickup hipsters, pillage a Taco Bell, $14 fare = $30 tip + 2 tacos, Boom!


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Tips are great aint they?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Proof positive getting tips will lead you down the road to drunkness.

/s


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, unicorns do exist out there! Congrats!!!


----------

